# Ultrasonic cleaning tanks



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi folks

Can anyone recommend a fairly cheap ultrasonic cleaner ?? I don't want one for cleaning watch movements in, just something that will successfully clean grime away from cases and bracelets etc.

Any suggestions ?

Thanks

Foggy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Try here, they usually have some cheap ex demo ones :

http://www.walkerelectronics.co.uk/


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks Roy

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Or here:

www.modernoriginals.com

Cat No 41777

Paul


----------

